# Eleocharis acicularis vs Eleocharis parvula: will the real hairgrass please stand up?



## jmhart (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm in the beginning stages of a major rescape in my 46g bowfront. For a long time now, I've had a forground of e. tenellus red/micro. As part of the rescape, I'm planning to pull it out and go with dwarf hairgrass. People tend to use both eleocharis acicularis and eleocharis parvula as foreground plants, and both are referred to as "dwarf hairgrass".


What are the differences between the two? I'm looking for the shortest that grows the fullest.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You want _E. parvula_. It's shorter (2-3 inches, tops) and a bit lighter green than _E. acicularis_. There's an unidentified species that's shorter still ('Belem'), but I've not kept that one.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

E.Belem is a great plant as long as you have higher light. It grows in runners much like the tenellus does. Just 10x's smaller.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Feb 27, 2008)

theres also e. japan that is supposed to curl its leaves back into the substrate. i wish i could get my hands on it but its tricky to find.
anyone know where i can get some e. belem?


----------



## jmhart (Nov 13, 2007)

I found and went with parvula.


----------

